# Dedicate new music to PerC friends



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

go over the tool bar above

click on the blue planet with a paper clip image, that reads:*insert link*

then after copying and pasting the url to the video page

dedicate a song to someone on *PerC*


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

*With Love*

@1987



@absent air



@Acey



@Alextllz



@Angel1412kaitou



@Angelicgardevoir



@angelictroublemaker



@AppleCat



@APPLES



@Aqualung



@AvaAdore



@avalanche183



@Averic



@Awakening420



@babblingbrook



@Baby Blue



@bellcs



@Belua



@Blackbeard



@Blanco


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

*With Love*

@BluSkyes



@bottes



@CanadianKangaroo



@changelingette



@Chelsey



@Cheveyo



@claircat



@Clementia



@CloudySky



@Colombina



@cosmic zebra



@DamnedFuss



@Dansemacabre



@dar.ling



@darksoul



@dazednconfused1



@Duder142



@Dupree



@Ecky


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

That was really nice of you, and you obviously took a long time on this. Thank you. (This needed more thanks than just a button.)


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

THANKS REZ :blushed::shocked:roud:
THIS WAS FREAKING AWESOME ♥


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Rez! It's nice to be thought of! :wink:


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

@Elwood92



@En79



@entropy



@Eraser Head



@etherealuntouaswithin



@feefafo



@fire469



@fireheat



@fishsticks



@Fizz



@ForsakenMe



@geeklady



@glisten



@gloosle



@Goodewitch



@goodwitchy



@GrannyWeatherwax



@GreenCoyote



@GreenLadyBug



@hazelwitch



@hercoffin



@hungryfooligan


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Rez! I'm extremely honoured! I can't imagine how long you must have taken doing all this. (Did you have to take most of the post off? I noticed it stopped at H:tongue

EDIT: oops...nvm. looks like you're reorganizing it now.:blushed:


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

@IamOpening



@iceman44



@Icemann



@ii V I



@ImNoTJustletters



@InevitablyKriss



@InWonder



@IonOfAeons



@Iqbal



@JangoScarlet



@JASMINE



@Jazzanova



@JerseyDevil



@John Athix



@johndoe



@KevinX



@Latoslapise



@Leaves



@lirulin



@ListlesslyNumb


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

@LoVi



@LQ9



@Luke



@Mac1892



@magnus una



@Maiden



@Martini



@Matchbook



@mickyj300x



@Miguel



@MisterJordan



@morningglory010



@Murkness



@Musique247



@Nath



@NeedsNewNameNow



@nevermore



@NinjaSwan



@Nostalgic



@Nova


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for the wonderful song!


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

@NoxiousRogue



@Nymma



@One Dreamboat



@Oreocat



@Ori



@pepp



@phoelomek



@pinktees



@Plaxico



@poplife



@preed407



@pretty.Odd



@Promethea



@prufrok



@Randomblahnomina



@randonbay123



@Razvan



@refugee



@rememberthisusername



@RericA



@Res



@Retrini


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

@Rube



@SaiKick



@sallymac76



@Samardon



@sarek



@scarygirl



@Scientijus



@sea cucumber



@Selene



@SenhorFrio



@Shaen



@Shorttail



@Shwanald



@sleeper



@snail



@Sojourn4



@SpaceAble



@SpaceCadette



@Staryu



@Stillwater


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

just be yourself


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

@Teigue



@TheAlphaPigeon



@TheSarahsaurusRex



@the_Writer



@ThoughtProcess



@tidominant



@umbrellasky



@undead



@Unicorntopia



@username



@Valiums



@Viracocha



@vivacissimamente



@wickedwitchofthemidwest



@WildWinds



@wisefaery



@wondersueak



@xezene



@yallredyno



@z5500x4


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Impressive :crazy: Thank you for the dedication! How did you choose these songs?


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

@zBillyz



@ZomgItsEmma



@zynkiro



@zynthaxx



@zyzzyva


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Once again, beautiful. Thanks very much! <3:tongue:


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Rez! I like the music you have picked for me. 

Here's my pick for you:


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Rez ^-^ i havn't been on here for awhile and when i came back i saw i had a song dedicated to me, Made my day.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you, Rez. The song is adorable and I like the music video. Thank you for being so kind.


----------



## Oreocat (Dec 13, 2010)

@claircat
:blushed:
YouTube - Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me (She's All That official music video)


----------



## uhoh (Jul 31, 2010)

@jockthemotie






_And baby 
The way you move me, it's crazy 
It's like you see right through me 
And make it easier 
Believe me, you don't even have to try _


----------



## jockthemotie (Aug 6, 2010)

@uhoh


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

In light of his comments in the "love is" thread, I dedicate this song to @Erudis:crazy:


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

kiwigrl said:


> In light of his comments in the "love is" thread, I dedicate this song to @Erudis:crazy:
> 
> YouTube - Haddaway - What is love (Baby Don't Hurt Me)


Oh my! :crazy:

It's hard for me to admit it, but I like this song. It's so catchy.

Damn you Roxbury brothers!

Ok, so this goes to @Socrates because he's a rocker dude.


----------



## BluSkyes (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw thanks! Sorry this is so late, I didn't see it till now


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Dedicated to two INFP friends from BC - @CanadianKangaroo @Lad


----------

